# Central NJ (No City Specified) - Bear, Male, 11 years old, Elderly Owner Hospitalized



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bear desperately needs a *foster or* *permanent home*.

Bear's elderly Mom is in the hospital and she is not expected to recover. Bear is currently living at home and friends and family are helping to care for Bear but 
more permanent arrangements must be made for his safety and well being.

Bear LOVES people but he does not get along with other dogs or cats. He is super affectionate and he's a great kisser. Bear is located in central New Jersey.

*Please Contact ANGELINA at: **732 299-9178 **OR: [email protected]*


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Just received word that Bear's owner is not going to make it out of the hospital...BUMP for Bear!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

It's especially sad when no family member will step up for the dog - 'course my family would have been no exception in this regard I'm afraid. Poor chap, hope he manages to land in a good place...
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Bump. Hope someone can help him.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

he was onced loved and now the family will not step up what a shame..........


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sad and pressing though Bear's situation is, he is not currently in a kill shelter (at least as far as we know.) He should probably be moved to non-urgent......
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Moved to non-urgent.

Ingrid, do you know if they have tried to contact GSGSR? GSR-SP could also offer a courtesy listing on Petfinder.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump Bear


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bear has been courtesy posted far and wide, including several NJ all-breed rescues - as far as I know. The difficulty with placing him in a foster or permanent home is his age and the fact that he doesn't get along with other dogs or cats...BUMP for this older guy. He does LOVE people!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this senior dog


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is he in rescue, or a shelter?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He was per the original posting staying at home w/ family coming in to feed and care.That was on 9/11/11 per the first post.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*From Angelina, Bear's Advocate...*

October 3, 2011:
BEAR's Mom is gone now; She wanted nothing more than to know He'd be safe...sadly, He is not! 
CONTACT IS : Angelina 732-299-9178 OR [email protected] (@ aol .com) 

Today Bear's Mom passed away. Bear is currently being boarded at a vet hospital until I find him a good home. His Mom's wish was to make it home to see her Bear one last time but unfortunately she wasn't able to.

Bear is a wonderful, 11 year old dog that loves people but not other animals. 
If anyone would like further information about Bear please contact me on my 
cell phone at any time.
732-299-9178 
[email protected] (@ aol .com) 

Thank you for your kindness and help. 
On Behalf of Bear, 
Angelina 

732-299-9178 [email protected] (@ aol .com)


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Bear's Story Featured in National "Dog News Examiner" Article*

*Guardian died leaving dog behind*


** *Penny Eims*

Dog News Examiner 
October 3, 2011 - Like this? Subscribe to get instant updates. 


*Redbank, NJ* - Bear's guardian wanted nothing more than to know that her beloved companion would be safe.
Sadly, his guardian, a woman who had survived multiple surgeries, did not survive this time.
Now, Bear is alone - no guardian.
For the moment, Bear, a senior German shepherd, has been placed into boarding at a vet clinic.
_But he cannot stay there._
If Bear is taken to an animal control facility, he will most likely not leave alive. 



He has two major strikes against him:

He is a large breed senior (11 years of age)
He is best as an only dog
The most difficult thing to overcome is the "best as only dog" attribute. Most dog lovers already have a dog.
But maybe there is one person out there who has recently lost their dog and they are looking for a companion.
Bear is a gorgeous dog who is mourning the lost of his special person.
Grieving in a boarding kennel, surrounded by strangers, only makes it harder.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Heartbreaker. So sad that no-one in his Mom's family could/would take him in. I can't imagine dying knowing that my dogs weren't going to be taken care of - which is why DH and I have made provision for them ahead of time - just in case. I feel for this boy - he can't have a clue as to why he is where he is. 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wonder if pilots and paws could get him to WA state??


----------

